# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Nova Montagem de 22litros

## Eliziario Alexandrino

Olá a todos novamente...

Antes que eu me perca na montagem e na espera de uma conclusão, é melhor que eu abra o tópico, assim tento atualizar aqui também a medida que a montagem for se desenvolvendo...

Bom eu tenho um pequeno aquário de 22 litros e fez três anos este mês.
Tudo vai muito bem nele e tomara que os outros que tenho fossem como este, apesar da litragem...
Aqui a foto do aquário...








Como disse não tenho problemas com ele, mas com o crescimento dos animais, fica bastante complicado a manutenção e caso tenha que colocar a mão dentro dele corro o risco de quebrar os corais...


Então resolvi não aumenta-lo no sentido da litragem mas sim de ser funcional na manutenção e fiz um projeto, que um grande amigo executou e que tambémos os outros aquários, sem contar o das fotos, realizou este outro com bastante paciência devido ao projeto ser mais complicado e ficou assim...






Aqui o teste de água doce para checar os equipamentos e a vazão de água...





A bomba de recalque é uma Quiet1one 800, que para minha surpresa é, muito forte apesar de seu tamanho diminuto...


Também comprei outras duas para a circulação, apesar de estar bem forte com a de recalque apenas...
São duas ViaAqua Va80 de 3wats de potência e 280litros de vazão e pequeninas...


Com tudo isso parti para a montagem e iso a mais de 4 meses atráz, se não me engano...
E como não abandono o sistema de penum a muitos e muitos anos, este também não poderia deixar de ter...

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Após as placas e as telas a primeira camada de substrato, com grãnulos de um pouco mais de 1mm...


Logo após a segunda camada de substrato mais fino para a totalidade da cama...


E ficou assim após a montagem, já com água dentro...


Passada a turbidez dos dois primeiros dias estava assim, e coloquei uma rocha viva, uma das que tenho guardadas no sump do aquário maior para iniciar a colonização...


Passadas algumas semanas já era visível a colonização do sistema inclusive com a agregação da rocha junto ao substrato, assim como o desenvolvimento das calcáreas na rocha, masmo com a iluminação vinda apenas da janela da cozinha...



Como tenho muitos ofiuros no outro aquário de onde veio a rocha, não era de se estranhar que viessem filhotes dos mesmos junto a rocha e estão bem e crescendo no novo ambiente...


Como não posso mudar o anterior sem a tampa e a iluminação, com meu trabalho o tempo fica um pouco restrito, agora no feriado consegui um tempo para fazer a tampa e a bandeija para este aquário e fazer a mudança mesmo demorada...


Sem contar a equipe de vigilãncia que não ficava quieta...


Mas consegui fazer e, como havia o recorte da HQI de 70wats que irá em substituição aos 72wats em lãmpadas PLs do anteior, aproveitei e testei o recorte da tampa para checar o encaixe...


Nos recortes irá uma grade de madeira, que já tenho, para evitar um efeito estufa na superfície do aquário...

Aqui o Kit HQI para a composição da iluminação que depois de completado terá ainda lãmpadas para comporem o fotoperíodo...


Bom por enquanto é só, espero finalizar o acabamento da tampa e bandeija para efetuar a mudança para o novo aquário.

Como está tudo bem com o antigo, as prioridades acabam sendo outras e acaba-se atrasando a mudança, mas vou tentar atualizar assim que novidades surgirem...

Espero que gostem, pois está me dando muito prazer esta nova montagem...

----------


## João Carlos Judicibus

O teu Aquário está um mimo ( o antigo ).

Este novo vai pelo mesmo caminho. Realmente dá gosto ver o que se consegue fazer com 20 lts de água.

Parabéns.

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Obrigado João Carlos, os pequenos aquários não são difíceis de serem montados, se os fizermos com os mesmos conceitos que faríamos um de grande porte.
Hoje no mercado temos pequenos equipamento que são réplicas dos que usamos nos aquáros de maior porte, e com isso fica bem facil uma pequena montagem...

Eu estou meio atrasado na mudança devido ao meu tempo para fazer a tampa, mas de certa forma é até bom, porque quanto mais tempo passar, melhor para que não tenham os animais, um choque maior devido a mudança.

Mas está quase no final e logo devo efetuar a troca, antes que a mulher me bote para fora de casa com tantos aquários montados  :SbSourire:  ...

Obrigado mais uma vez...

----------


## Paulo Lourenço

Boas,
Aqui deste lado do Atlantico, apesar de aquarios grandes, tambem tenho travado uma luta a demonstrar que aquarios pequenos sao viaveis. Montei um, para o efeito. De facto, o teu aquario, como disse o Joao, esta muito, mas muito, bom mesmo. Logo, penso que esse novo, tera muito mais potencial que o anterior. Continua a manter-nos informados da evolucao.
Abraco,
Paulo

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Paulo o problema não é só ai em Portugal não, aqui também ocorre o mesmo.

O problema maior vem de um tempo em que se faziam estes pequenos aquários de sobras que se tinham em casa de pequenos aquários de água doce, que a muito estavam guardados e acabava-se aproveitando para uma montagem.
E fica dificil mais tarde, porque para um doce, a altura pode ser menor e acaba-se fazendo uma camada de substrato também baixa para o aproveitamento do espaço, o que funciona durante um tempo mas depois de povoado o sistema e com este povoamento aumenta-se as necessidades tanto de processamento quanto de fixação de bactérias e o sistema acaba não evoluindo e mais uma vez é feito o parãmetro de que aquário pequeno não é viável.

Os dois que mostrei foram desenhados para serem marinhos e contruidos como tal e, sendo assim fica tão complicado como ficaria um de maior porte.

Não é uma garantia que tudo dará certo de início no caso do novo, mas os conceitos que estão sendo usados são os mesmos que usaria para montar um de maior porte e está seguindo a ciclagem sem problemas para a mudança, que também já estou ancioso para faze-lo...

Vou sim manter atualizado que para mim é um grande prazer...

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Olá a todos noamente...

Como prometido vou tentar atualizar a montagem dentro do possível.

Hoje finalmente consegui uma folga no trabalho para dar continuidade ao término da tampa, consegui dar o acabamento e fixar a treliça e ficou faltando somente o verníz que fica para amanhã.

Como todo aquarista não tem anciendade nenhuma para ver como fica depois de pronto um trabalho, também não sofro deste mau :SbSourire:  
E não pude deixar de montar a HQI para ver como ficará e fiz um improviso para liga-la e testar e ficou assim...






Aqui algo interessante, eu coloquei logo nas primeiras semanas uma pequena muda de Cloves porque vinha luz pela janela e não é que a danada logo que viu o faxo de luz logo se prontificou a abrir e se mostrar...


Logo ela vai poder crescer normalmente.

Adicionei alguns fragmentos de rochas novas para trazer mais vida a ele porque as que virão estão já em aquário a 7anos e é bom renovar um pouco os pequenos animais ou acrescentar mais alguns.

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Olá a todos novamente...

Finalmente está feita a mudança para  o novo aquário.

Como estavam muito grandes os SPSs tive que fazer um display em forma de platô, algumas rochas do antigo tive que descartar porque estavam totalmente cobertas por metalic polips e carpets, sem contar que no meio da toca ficamos dem energia elétrica devido a fortes chuvas aqui e tive que terminar de fixar os corais com a luz de uma vela,algumas mudanças deveri fazer mas o importante no momento é que se recuperem, as mudanças, se bem que poucas virão com o tempo.

Não é minha intenção faze-lo somente de SPS,s mas estes cresceram demais e acabei priorizando a aclimatação destes que são mais delicados...

Depois de uma conversa aqui, com a esposa, acabamos optando por não mover físicamente o aquário e agora vou ter que trazer 220v para o aquário e enquanto isso estou de improviso com o outro da sala.

Acabou ficando assim depois de muita dificuldade e muitas horas sm energia.

Comecei as 20h(8PM) e acabei terminando lá pelas 3 da manhã, e ainda tive que acordar cedo para o trabalho, mas acrdito que tenha ficado bom, mesmo tendo que improvisar um display devido aos SPSs.










Aqui a mudinha de cloves que não se perdeu mesmo com tant bagunça que fiz, e vou fixa-la em uma rocha só dela...

O meu Blenio que está a muito tempo comigo, infelizmente acredito ter perdido minha donzela de rabo amarelo, porque com o stress da mudança e ficar muitas horas sem ciculação em um aquário já mexido parece não ter aguentado o stress, mas s estiver viva está no meio das rochas que acabou ficando com muitas passagens...


Aqui um erro que ou tentar corrigir, a rocha que coloquei está com metalic pólips e será um problema perto da microphitalma, mas devo corrigir por estes dias o problema...


E outro geral para finalizar...



Ai está, alguns ajustes ainda serão feitos, e verei com os das que passarão em que pontos abrirão mais corais moles, porque estes tinham percorrido as rochas até mesmo em ponto que não chagava a luz, mas esta parte é a que faz parte do hobby e será interessante...

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Algumas fotos de como está hoje...





O devil Hand, começou a abrir, e parece que vou ter que ajudar a levantar porque acabou se enrroscando no esqueleto da Acro.

Os metalics já começaram a aparecer...


O BLenio se diverte com as passagen que ficaram e sempre se posiciona em um ponto de observação...


E o geral,


Os animais parecem estar se recuperando bem, agora é mesmo esperar...

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá Alexandrino, 

Essa alga escura que cresce bem junto da rocha pode vir a ser um problema.

Mas está muito bom, muito pouco habitual ver reefs tão pequenos.

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Eliziario, a quanto tempo!

Teu pico está muito legal, parabéns!

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Obrigado Nuno por participar do tópico...
A macro-alga(Acrosorium venulosum), para eu combate-la mais prontamente teria que ter um tang mas neste aquário fica bem dificil de colocar um, la veio já do antigo onde fazia poda regulares e os tangs do aquário grande faziam um belo banquete com elas, infelizmente gostam de qualidade de água e são muito encrustantes mas não causam danos, convivo com elas a anos no outro nano neste vai ser mais facil um controle para que não cresçam demasiadamente...

Obrigado a você também Rinaldo, precisamos nos ver para conversar um dia destes, grande abraço...

Hoje preenchi o espaço que tinha deixado a espera da Seriatópora...


E também trouxe uma pequena muda de Carpet Green que logo abriu e eu achei que fosse levar alguns dias como o Brown que tenho que leva vários dias para começar a mostrar-se...

Na rocha que já havia colocado começaram a abrir os metalics, e duas cores vieram na rocha e estão faltando duas que preciso retirar das rochas que estão o aquário grande

E ficou assim o geral...


Está começando a tomar forma e o blenio juntamente com a equipe de limpeza práticamente limparam o vidro de tráz...

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Eliziario,

Em primeiro lugar os meus parabéns, quer o novo como o antigo aqua demonstra que tamanho não significa beleza. *Small is beautiful*

O ano passado descobri um aqua que ficou marcado na minha memória como objectivo a atingir, vê o link Pico

Muita vezes as opiniões divulgadas no Forum (e  na generalidade da comunidade) em Portugal é que os aquários de pequenas dimensões não são sustentáveis, você pode dizer quantos anos manteve o antigo aqua ? Já agora qual a rotina para manter um aquário deste tamanho ?

A nova montagem está brutal, estou curioso com algumas escolhas, será possível mais detalhes. As dimensões do aquário e da sump trazeria ? Que altura tem o substrato(s) ? A tela que separa as placas de fundo do primeiro substrato é de plástico ? A HQI não provoca um aumento substancial de temperatura ? A opção de HQI foi por causa da potência ? Aqui a adopção de iluminação PC ou T5 é cada vez maior, não teria sido uma hipótese ?


Obrigado e desculpa o bombardeamento de perguntas,
Pedro Peres

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Boas Eliziario Alexandrino

estou a pensar montar um nano do mesmo género, pois sempre me fascinou nanos bem nanos ( tambem nunca tive nenhum maior que 120 litros :HaEbouriffe:  ). Mas estou com a ideia de montar um sistema do genero, só que com um pequeno refugio por gravidade adicionado ( no maximo de 70 litros).

Podias-me dar mais informação desse primeiro que mostras?.....litragem, e o que adicionas? kalk?.....pergunto isto porque queru montar uma coisa bem simples, sem kalk, apenas com aditivos e tpas.
 :SbOk:

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Pedro Miguel...

O aquário do link, realmente é lindo(aquele que você indicou como sonho, o pico reef), os outros também mostrados são sem comentários...
Algumas escolhas de corais ali são complicadas, e pode vir a ser um problema e fazendo jus aos comentários de que os pequenos aquários não sejam viáveis.
No caso dos LPSs que, para consegurem espaço entram facilmente em guerra química com os vizinhos e isso pode vir a ser um grave problema em um aquário tão pequeno.
Também os Starpolips junto aos zoanthus que fatalmente ficaria dificil o controle deste coral em um tempo curto.
Não que não se possa controla-los, mas sim que devido à proximidade, este controle acabaria por danificar o arranjo e muito provavélmente teria-se perdas de outros corais na tentativa de controle do crescimento desta colonia que é muito agressiva.

Quanto às colocações, as respeito mas não concordo, porque como disse anteriormente se projetarmos o sistema de acordo como faríamos um de maiores dimenções as possibiliades são as mesmas.
Quanto a variações de parãmetros, são muito menores que um de grande porte assim como a temperatura é muito mais facil de manter.

O antigo, foi montado em dezembro de 2003 e para ter uma idéia o único habitante que tinha(peixe), era um Mandarin que viveu durante um ano e meio nele e infelizmente morreu não por falta de pequenos animais na sua alimentação, e sim porque se assustou e ficou prensado entre duas rochas.
Aqui ele em 2005 já com mais de um ano no aquário...

E era gordo e super saudável, e por uma infelicidade o perdi.

Comigo o aquário ficou por três anos, e ainda existe e montado com corais na casa de um amigo que manteve e está repovoando da mesma forma que antes e dando seguimento a montagem...

No novo, a rotina?, nada muda, isso porque quando se faz parãmentros deve-se segui-los, se nada houve que pudesse contradizer, não existe motivo para que seja mudado.
Faço trocas parciais de 20% ao mês mantenho uma rotina diária de reposição manual de água doce, não uso sistema automático porque me força a manter a observãncia diária do aquário.
Veja que faço uma marca depois e conferida a densidade e a água doce é reposta até atingir novamente a marca, faço isso a anos...

E mantenho nesta montagem.

As dimanções são no display, 30X30X35alt
No sump 30x12largx35...

Com realação a HQI, fiz a tampa de forma a que não acumule calor e este é facilmente dissipado não permitindo o efeito estufa no interior da mesma, e o local que está é o melhor que tenho, porque não forma bolções de calor e foi uma dificuldade onvencer a esposa(rs), mas concordou que seria o melhor local e está sendo sem problemas...

Também a escolha da HQI foi, primeiro devido a eficiência muito maior que as PLs, segundo devido a beleza que dá com as sobras que só ela projeta e terceiro porque os gastos com energia no uso de PLs superaria o consumo da HQI, sem contar que a vida útil da HQI, supera e muito ao de uma PL, sem contar a insidência linear que é muito mais penetrante que de uma PL que tem sua insidência difusa na iluminação...

A tela é sim de um plastico resistente e atóxico com uma malha fina e se molda facilmente aos contornos necessários...

Não tem porque se desculpar das perguntas, é bom que faça porque é para isso que está postado a evlução o aquário, para que se tente esclarecer dúvidas...
Pode fazer quantas quizer que terei prazer em tentar responder.
Só me desculpe, porque apear de falarmos a mesma lingua, alguns termos que uso podem ser de diferente entendimento, mas se houver alguma dúvida neles, basta colocar que tento usar de outras palavras mais comuns entre as duas linguas...

Rubens Miguél...

É melhor que use as dimençoes deste novo, porque teria dificuldades de contar os detálhes da montagem dos vidros por serem muitas peças pequenas e encaixes diminutos.
O sump dele(do antigo) é bastante complicado e não sei se teriam ai o Skimmer usado nele por ser de uma fabricação de uma empreza muito antiga aqui no Brasil, já este novo usa um Red Sea Berlin 60 que vai encontrar facilmente ai em Portugal...

E procurei fazer o projeto bem maiss simples com apenas três placa de vidro como divisórias...
como pode ver...

COm aditivos simples e trocas parciais pode manter sem problema o aquário, o kalkwasser, pode ser até perigoso, como já ocorreu comigo neste tipo de aquário...
Onde apenas algumas gotas da solução leitosa fez isso...


E quase colocou tudo a perder...


Bom mas agora as cores começam a aparecer nos corais e está assim hoje...













Aos poucos está se ajustando e tomando forma

----------


## Ruben Miguel

obrigado

então quer dizer que voce não usa mesmo kalk? só aditivos?

e com esses corais duros todos dai, a quanto consegues manter o nivel do calcio?

está com umas cores espetaculares, quem me dera que o meu green star polips estive-se assim, no meu aqua de 120 litros.

força :SbOk:

----------


## Ivo Linhares

Olá Eliziario!
Mais uma vez Parabens! :Palmas:  
Seu nano ta ficando muito bonito mesmo, Vou continuar acompanhando a evolução.

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Ruben Miguél, não uso o Kalk no aquário, veja que a montagem já é projetada para que haja uma reposição via substrato, por isso o planejamento desta parte é importante e, por isso coloquei as fotos desde a montagem.

Esta não garante o total necessário, mas garante o tamponamento mais controlado e com este tamponamento o cálcio fica mais disponível e apenas se adiciona o necessário para que os animais se mantenham, com um crescimento aceitável, porque não seria interessante também um crescimento acelerado, justamente por que seriam necessárias muitas manobras para evitar que se tocassem e entrassem em guerra química.

Um grande aquarista aqui no Brasil(Ricardo Miozzo), sempre disse que é mais importante a preocupação com a reserva alcalina, que própriamente com níveis de 450ppm de cálcio, e mesmo com um nível médio de 360ppm, eles agregam este mineral sem problemas, tendo uma reserva alcalina estável entre 8 e 10 DKH, e é verdade.

Também sempre me procupei muito mais com a RA que própriamente com o cálcio...

Ele está com 400ppm neste momento e a RA está em 9dkh, é bem facil manter os níveis quando o tamponamento está estável e é claro que se perde mais cálcio devido ao Fosfato que pr´priamente com o consumo dos animais e esta sim tem que ser vista como um ponto determinante para o sucesso ou fracasso de qualquer montagem..

E fazendo o projeto de um sistema que processe prontamente os compostos, vai ver que é muito facil manter um sistema,mesmo com pequenas dimenções...

Não que o sistema de plenum seja o melhor, mas uso o sistema a mais de 25anos e sempre tive bons resultados com este sistema por isso uso até mesmo em pequenos aquários.
É claro que o substrato tem um ponto determinante no sucesso, não pela beleza mas sim pelo que pode acrescentar de bom ao geral da montagem e este tem que ser rico em minerais sem contar uma boa capacidade de fixação das bactérias e, somado ao fluxo contínuo e lento proporcionado pela difusão causada pela montagem do substrato, acaba-se tendo algo muito mais facil de manter, sem muita dificuldade...

O os Star Polips, apesar de problemáticos eu gosto muito, tenho 4 cores deles mas o que mais se destaca realmente são os Green, ao vivo as cores são mais vivas, infelizmente as fotos  suprimem um pouco as cores...

Hoje um amigo veio aqui para ver o aquário e me trouxe mais duas mudas de sua coleção de presente...
Uma Yonguei Green...

Uma Válida...


Depois fui a casa dele e me cedeu mais uma muda de Xênia Giant que a muito eu não tinha...


E ficou assim a composição até que elas percam o stress...



Como o crescimento é lento, pode-se esperar um bom tempo para que tudo se ajuste na fixação das mudas nas rochas, sem que haja o riso de encostarem umas nas outras...
As Xênias estão no fundo do aquário em uma rocha que fica facil controla-las e sempre dão um movimento ao aquário, que as pessoas sempre insistem em perguntar "que são estes galhos coloridos que tem no aquário?"  :SbSourire:   e elas quebram esta tendência...


Ivo Linhares, obrigado, esté sendo muito gratificante a montagem até este momento porque cabe muito mais passar o limpador magnético nos vidros e apreciar os animais que qualquer outra coisa a fazer...
Obrigado mais uma vez...

----------


## Ruben Miguel

obrigado pelas dicas Eliziario

tenho pesquisado sobre o sistema Jaubert e cada vez estou mais interessado em usa-lo, pois parece-me um sistema auto-sustentável e que facilita muito a estabilidade do aquário......mas aqui vai mais umas perguntinhas ( sou chato eu :SbSourire2:  ) 

Porque que dizes que os star polips são problemáticos?...pergunto isto porque não estou a ter muito sucesso com os meus. (não se desenvolvem, e têm um ar murcho).

Quando tinhas o de 22 litros, inicialmente tinha que altura de substrato? quando o desmontaste estáva com que altura? foi muito dissolvido o substrato?

Usas bicarbonato sódio para subir o kh, ou algum buffer? 

tenho dificuldades em subir o o meu kh do 8.....(tenho 3 cm de substrato,  :Admirado:  )


Gostei muito dessas fotos. :SbOk:

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Ruben Miguel...

Você escolhendo um bom substrato, e veja que quando digo bom este deve unir o gosto pessoal pela aparência, assim como a composição mineral, que geralmente os fabricantes trazem na embalagem, para que o sistema possa atuar como repositor...
Por exemplo, veja este da CaribSea, que acredito tenham ai em Portugal...


Se observar sua composição, é práticamente a mesma das mídias usadas em reator e cálcio...
Então o que falta para estes compostos se tornem disponíveis ao sistema?
Um meio ácido para que este torne disponível os minerais de sua composição.

É isso que o sistema faz, com a acidêz que se forma abaixo das placas, lentamente este substrato vai se dissolvendo e repondo minerais, de uma forma muito lenta e natural, isso não supre totalmente o sistema devido ao processo ser lento, mas possibilita que haja uma facilidade maior para o aquarista ter uma manutenção menos invasora no sistema, com muitas manobras para tentar ajustar os parãmetros, porque já parte de um número próximo ao indicado como aceitavel para os sistemas fechados.

Eu não digo isso a você por teoria apenas, porque monto o sistema a muitos anos assim e o resultado é sempre a facilidade de manutenção.

É possivel ter um bom resultado também sem o uso das placas, porque elas na verdade só garantem que terá uma quantidade maior de água abaixo do substrato para que o processo tenha efeito.
Podendo ser feita uma camada de substrato de grãnulos um pouco maior e com uma dissolução mais dificil em meio ácido, e este permita um acúmulo maior de água por entre os grãnulos, basta uma camada de 2 a 3 cm e por cima o substrato fino que o efeito também ocorre, mas eu prefiro as placas porque diminui a margem de erro.

Qanto aos Star Polips, se deixa-los em local com uma corrente de média a fraca com boa iluminação, dificilmente não terá sucesso com eles, e ai o problema deste coral, porque vai se propagar muito e irá matar qualquer coral que estiver em seu caminhosem contar que seu crescimento impede os processos que ocorrem na rocha que este estiver, porque forma uma gelatina tapando a porosidade da rocha e impede a osmose na rocha, mas restringindo seu crescimento a uma rocha isolada, irá dar um acabamento muito bonito a montagem, sem dúvida...
Aqui o Azul(BSP), que tive de deixar no outro aquário e só coloquei neste novo uma pequena muda para que não faltasse...



Quanto a Reserva Alcalina, só vai mesmo consegur deixa-la acima de 8dkh com segurança, usando reator de cálcio, isso porque, poderia ter uma precipitação de carbonatos do sistema porque não existe combinação química isolada dentro do sistema e este tem que haver equilíbrio nas reações e no caso do reator, este permite a reposição de componentes quase que na totalidade das necessidades do sistema, e não faltariam componentes para uma subida de RA e consequêntemente uma disponibilidade de compostos para outras reações que ocorrem em paralelo.

E pode reparar que quando sobe a RA, cai o nivel de cálcio e consequêntemente magnésio no sistema, e se tenta ajustar...cai a RA, justamente porque o sistema tem dificuldades de equilibrar sem que haja uma reposição dos elementos minerais, e o reator, atravéz de sua mídia tem esta capacidade.

Agora sua camada de substrato é baixa, o que pode ocasionar uma série de outros problemas, caso não tenha rochas suficientes dentro do sistema para que garanta uma quantidade de bactérias suficiente para que atravéz das rochas ocorra o processamento dos compostos.

Em um primeiro momento consegue o equilíbrio, mas se adicionar mais animais que as bactérias fixadas nas rochas tenham a capacidade de processar, os problemas podem ser desastrosos, a médio e longo prazo...

Você tinha perguntado da altura de camada de substrato e não respondi.
Eu não faço a montagem com menos de 8cm (isso para substrato mais fino), porque é uma altura mínima para que s tenha resultados favoráveis, e o outro tinha inicialmente 9cm, e este novo foi feito com duas camadas de substrato e ficou com 9cm, isso porque eu compacto o substrato durante a montagem(como pode ver nas fotos, do início), para justamente ter uma altura, que teria depois de muitos meses me obrigando a ter que colocar mais substrato com o aquário montado.

Não tem problema em perguntar, eu podendo ajudar, faço com prazer...

----------


## Ruben Miguel

obrigado pelas respostas. 

pois quanto a rocha viva tenho o suficiente (perto dos 20 kg para 120 litros agua)....agora o substrato e mesmo pouco, e foi o mais  barato que encontrei na altura...enfim, aprendendo com os erros :Icon Cry:  

pelo que ja li e com o teu testemunho ja fiquei convencido em montar o meu nano com esse tipo de sistema.

Mas estou pensando em montar um pouco maior, no minimo 45 litros.

a medida que for surgindo duvidas, vou perguntando. :SbOk:  

obrigado

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Lembre de uma coisa na montagem física de um nano...
Se for mandar fazer o aquário calcule sempre a altura com a diferença do substrato, ou seja se pretende te 40cm de coluna d´água, mande fazer com 50cm, que isso irá garantir que seu projeto fique nas dimenções que imaginou, também porque assim, não terá que baixar o substrato em relação ao visual final do display...

Pode perguntar sem problema Ruben Miguel, é um prazer poder ajudar...

Bom tirei agora algumas outras fotos para mostrar o desenvolvimento do nano...
As calcáreas estão se propagando nas rochas onde a luz não é tão forte e espero que deem novas cores a montagem...





E aqui as duas mudas que me foram presenteadas e estão indo bem até este momento...



E o geral do aquário...

----------


## Pedro Miguel Peres

Eliziario,

Mais uma vez estou sem palavras, um Mandarim (peixe lindo) num nano parece-me fabuloso. Mas de facto por cá existe um estereótipo que cada um precisa de várias dezenas de Kg de rocha viva no sentido de obter a sua alimentação. Você alimentava o seu ou ele viva apenas do que apanhava nas tochas ? 

Relativamente ao outro exemplo.



> Pedro Miguel...
> O aquário do link, realmente é lindo(aquele que você indicou como sonho, o pico reef), os outros também mostrados são sem comentários...
> ...


Voçe poderá ler mais sobre este aqua neste link
Fiquei claramente com a ideia que se tratava de uma montagem muito orientada para a perspectiva estética. Contrastando, nos teus aquas é espantoso duração das montagens com uma qualidade óbvia a olho nú (respiram saúde).

Mais uma vez obrigado por partilhar todos os detalhes da montagem.

Atentamente,
Pedro Peres

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Pedro Miguel...

Quando adiquiri o Mandarim também tinha esta visão, sem contar que também foi algo meio polêmico na época, mas como fiz aqui a medida que evoluia o conceito fui adiconando fotos do desenvolvimento dele e não mais tive críticas.
A natureza é muito engraçada, porque quado se coloca um predador em um local, os organismos predados não ficam a solta esperando serem devorados tão facilmente e o instinto de caça do animal faz com que este além de passar o dia caçando, também faz com que est aproveite muito melhor a caça conseguida.
Eu como não gosto fazer algo que sacrificaria o animal, o tinha, mas também tinha um outro aquário maior na época que poderia te-lo colocado e com isso não vir a ter possíveis problemas com o animal.

Mas o que ocorria é que observava o aquário a noite e para meu espanto, durante a noite, os pequenos crustáceos que seriam presa para o mandarim, andavam livremente à noite enquanto este nã estava ativo e, durante o dia ele tinha que caçar para pode conseguir algum como faria normalmente...

Mas para não correr riscos eu tinha um suplemento semanal de artêmias que mantinha em uma caixa somente para ele, e ficou assim até o problema de ele ficar preso, mas fazer isso por um ano e meio foi realmene algo de dedicação e compromisso com o amigo da loja que quando me vendeu o animal garantiu que teria sempre as atêmias e manteve a promessa por todo o tempo.

Quanto ao aquário do link, eu achei lindo realmente, mas achei estranho que ele abriu o tópico em março de 2005, e a última atualização foi em abril do mesmo ano, depois não mais foram mostradas fotos, este é um problema porque toma-se como referência uma montagem e segue-se a esta uma referência que pode levar a um erro por parte do exemplo seguido...

De toda forma é lindo realmente, mas não acho que perduraria da forma que foi montado por tanto tempo, com os animais que foram mostrados nas fotos...

Eu é que agradeço pela recepção da montagem, o projeto levou um ano até que tudo estivesse certo para que fosse finalizado e no caso de ter como final uma dedicação aos SPSs foi devido a eu não ter tido noção de o quanto cresceram no outro aquário e não foi possivel fazer de outra forma, apesar de o skimmer e tudo mais ter capacidade, em relação aos animais de ser favorável ao tipo de montagem, então foi bom e está sendo prazeroso a montagem....

----------


## Ruben Miguel

espetáculo mesmo :SbOk:  

Vou ganhar coragem e construir eu mesmo o proprio aquario com sump traseira.......não tenho muito jeito para estas coisas, mas nunca é tarde para aprender, pois acho que um aqua montado totalmente por  nós, acho que dá um gozo especial.....

força continua :SbOk:

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

teu aquario esta lindo , o meu tbm e pequeno, agora prq o grande tive problemas por isso madei fazer um pequeno aki em santos e tudo mais dificil de achar e tudo muito mais caro entaum optei por um nano menor   parabens pelo pqueno ....

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Ruben Miguel, olha não sei quanto você tem de habilidade com o corte e colagem de vidros, eu só faço o projeto mas não me atrevo a faze-lo, somente algumas colagens simples, mas tendo um pouco de prática, não terá problemas acredito...

Caio, obrigado, olha sendo montado da mesma forma que faria com um grande, não vai ter dificuldades com ele não...

Hoje trouxe mais três moradores, um justamente para nem pensar e colocar mais peixes nele, porque seria impossível...
Um Abudefduf saxatilis, mais conhecido aqui no Brasil como Sargentinho...
A foto não ficou boa porque além de muito pequenino, é muito rápido e não para, e uma vantagem, ficou parcendo que está em um mar devido ao seu tamanho em relação ao aquário...


Aqui um geral com ele e é tão pequno que quase não é poss´vel ve-lo do lado esquerdo do aquário...


E os outros dois que chamamos aqui de camarões bailarinos, devido ao comportamento que tem de ficar parados e meio que dançãndo de um lado para outo sem sair o lugar, Lysmata wurdemanni...Acho que é este o nome real...
A Xênia também já mostra seu tamanho e eles gostaram do canto...


Aqui a parte engrassada, logo que começarama andar pelo aquário, um deles achou uma aiptasia na base da seriatópora(que nem eu tinha visto ela lá), e o ataque foi uma coisa cômica porque não sossegou enquanto não tirou ada pedaço dela que tentou se esconder dentro da rocha, e deu até tempo para pegar a cãmera e tirar a foto pelo tempo que levou enfiando as pequenas pinças nos poros da rocha...


Aqui a curiosidade do Blenio chega ser engrassada...


E o geral da bagunça que fiz e ainda preciso organizar...



Como os camarões são delicados fica dificil comemorar, mas estão bem e ficaram a vontade caçando por pequenos animais dentro das porosidades das rochas e a pequena donzela, ficou correndo o aquário todo, vamos ver nos próximos dias como se saem...

----------


## Ruben Miguel

muito parecidos aos lysmatas seticaudatas, que temos por aqui. :SbOk:  


boas fotos, esse peixe não conhecia :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Ruben Miguel...

Aqui usamos muito estes camarões no controle das Aiptasias, pois elas fazem parte de sua alimentação e fazem um controle natural e muito efetivo destas anêmonas.
Infelizmente é proibida pelos orgãos ambientais aqui do Brasil destes camarões, mas em certas épocas oparece que permitem e aparecem nas lojas e corre-se muito para te-los devido ao controle que fazem nas anêmonas.

A pequena donzela é um peixe que aqui no Brasil(apesar de ser comum no mundo todo) pouco usamos no aquarismo devido a ser o ser mais valente e agressivo que temos em pequeno porte e a cada vez qe é adicionado em um aquário ten-se muita dor de cabeça com elas devido a agressividade que tem.

Mas neste caso é proposital a adição, porque além de ser um grande controle para planárias estas donzelas(apesar de eu não ter planárias no reef), ela vai evitar de eu pensar em colocar qualquer outro peixe neste aquário porque ela muito provavélmente o mataria, seja de que tamanho fosse porque elas não tem medo algum de outro peixe que entre após ela no aquário.

----------


## Ruben Miguel

pois os seticaudatas também são usados para controlar as aiptásias.

Boa técnica essa do peixe, para teres juizo e não colocares mais nenhum  :yb624:  

força :SbOk:

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

essas donselinhas q o povo chama de sargentinho eu tenho tres q apanhei nas pedras de uma praia aki  e sao umas praginhas passam o tempo todo procurando comida e sao chatos quando eu chego perto la vem eles para o vidro querendo comida...

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Realmente Ruben Miguel, nos nanos depois de estabilizados, nós acabamos tendo tendências a colocar um peixe pequeno, e achamos mais um e mais um, quando vemos o sistema está no limite do desastre, então fazendo isso de colocar um animal que vive mesmo na natureza em um território , como no caso das donzelas e, sabendo que não permitirão a entrada de outro animal dentro do sistema, já desde o início colocamos um basta nesta tendência de colocar mais peixes, e elas preenchem todo o aquário parecendo policiar o seu território, e ficam bonitas nos nanos...
Os camarões são o melhor controle contra estas anêmonas e se tornam muito doceis com a gente vindo inclusive na mão depois de um tempo, acredito que devam ser os mesmos que tem por ai, eu vejo muitas fotos de camarões nos aquários no forum e não ví diferença entre estes que temos aqui...


Caio...

Realmente são umas praguinhas esta que tenho é diminuta e não se intimida quando da aproximação e se abre toda já dominando o pedaço de recife que conseguiu, são bem engraçadas, esta aqui acho que para mostrar que manda começa  a arrancar as algas que vieram do outro aquário, é bem engrassado o comportamento, dá até medo de pensar em colocar um outro peixe no ambiente agora :yb624:  ...

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

:yb624:  olha eu naum tive problemas em colocar outros peixesno nano ,comprei um peixinho q e da msma familia do hepatus mas naum sei o nome , e os diabinhos naum estaum nem ai pra ele , eles so pensam em comer comer e comer

----------


## Ruben Miguel

mas os lysmatas seticaudatas são noturnos, é mt raro ve-los no meu aquario. E esses aparecem durante o dia?

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Então são bem diferentes Ruben Miguel, estes que temos aqui, quando não se sentem predados por outros animais, se tornam muito visíveis além de muito dóceis ao ponto de subirem na mão quando colocada no aquário e ficam tentando enfiar as pinças nos poros da mão para ver se tem algo que possam comer...
Tomei a liberdade de pegar uma foto do Julio para comparar que são diferentes nos desenhos...
Lysmata

Bailarino...


Ainda bem que a função é bem parecida, poque realmente faz falta um controle natural destas anêmonas...

Caio, fique atento à elas porque depois de um tempo podem se tornar agressivas até mesmo entre elas, aqui na loja perto de casa ficaram bem durante um bom tempo e de uma hora para outra uma acabou por matar a outra, sem motivos aparentes...

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

fou tomar cudado sim , mas elas andam sempre juntas mas agora tu me pois medo.. :HaEbouriffe:                  isso e tipo uma caricatura dela :SbRequin2:

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Espero que não ocorra com você Caio, mas elas tendem a impor uma cadeia e comando e ai é que ocorre a guerra, e nessa guerra acabam atacando outros peixes... São bem violentas não escolhendo adiversários...

A minha está bem ativa e como só tem o blenio com ela e ele só ocupa os espaços nas rochas ela está bem ativa sem importuna-lo, assim como ocorria com a outra que também não ligava para ele...

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

A montagem segue sem muitas novidades, hoje um amigo me forneceu alguns Yellow Polips, levei para ele uma muda de star polips que também gostou da cor que tinha,
Foi meio complicado colocar no nano mas achei um local e mesmo depois de quase esmagar os polipos para fixar a rocha, porque somem quando estão fechados, em questão de horas estavam abertos, para minha surpresa porque outros que havia conseguido demoraram a abrir...


Tive que diminuir o fluxo da bomba para que o skimmer fica-se melhor pois funcionava quase sem água devido a força da bomba, e está bem melhor, mesmo tendo que limpa-lo todos os dias...


Está assim agora com os Yellow Polips na parte baixa...


Como a fixação das mudas é algo complicado, depois de um tempo sempre queima um pouco, mas como estão com os pólipos abertos espero que evoluam...
Os camarões estão muito doceis e foi complicado colocar a rocha com os yellow polips porque são muito curiosos e ficam subindo no braço e tentando limpar com suas pequenas pinças, e faz cócegas, são muito divertidos eles....

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Olá a todos novamente...

Estava olhando as últimas fotos e realmente é bom que se façam as atualizações, é bem engrassado a mudança que sofre o aquário com o passar do tempo...
Bom aqui as fotos tiradas hoje de como estão as coisas...

















É isso espero que agrade, os star polips fecharam esta semana mas estavam assim a uns dias atráz quando tirei fotos deles para mostrar para um amigo...







Assim que for evoluindo vou atualizando...

----------


## Caio Kurashiki

o pequeno  ta cada ves melhor , e mais recheado  rs  muito bom ... :Palmas:

----------


## Ruben Miguel

muito bom mesmo.... :SbOk:

----------


## Pedro Miguel.R.Rodrigues

Aqui está uma prova que o tamanho não é tudo  :yb624:  !

----------


## Tiago Sousa

Impressão minha ou essa donsela cresceu imenso???  :Palmas:  

Está um nano muito bonito, gosto preferencialmente deste, acho que o antigo estava um pouco "cheio" demais. Este quando os corais crescerem vai ficar de  :Olá:   :Olá:   :Olá:  .

Abraço

----------


## Ruben Miguel

sim realmente o antigo estáva demasiado cheio......mas sinceramente, as vezes o "caótico" fica bem bonito. :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Obrigado a todos, 

 :SbSourire:   a Donzela cresceu mesmo :SbSourire:  e está brava e ciumenta ela fica nervosa quando chego perto que vigia até o limpador magnético quando vou limpar os vidros e corre como doida. Mas ela é bem divertida junto com o blenio e não brigam.

O outro ficou com três anos de montado e os corais cresceram realmente ficou apertado, o pior é que estive com ele esta semana e meu amigo já o repovoou. Está quase do mesmo geito que estava comigo com SPSs e tudo, está muito bonito de novo, vou ver se levo a cãmera e tiro fotos dele.

Este o que me causou mais espanto foi que não tive surtos de algas e está tão claro o substrato que atrapalha as fotos. A macro alga que já veio do outro está neste também mas compactada e fica facil de retirar porque fica como uma esponja de lavar pratos e sai em placas...

Aqui ela que fotografei antes da retirada, que sai inteira em uma única placa...


Talvez devido a luz muito forte que não precisa verticalizar, e acaba sendo facil a retirada.

De suplementação no nano, apenas as trocas parciais, o que acaba sendo bem econômica a montagem e também facil, porque um pacote de sal de 4 kilos já está durando desde a montagem e ainda tem cerca de 1/4 do pacote...

----------


## Ruben Miguel

tenta tirar uma foto geral com os GSP todos abertos. :SbOk:

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Tiro as fotos sim Ruben Miguel... 

Só não tenho idéia de quanto tempo vão levar para abrirem novamente.

Mesmo no outro tinha vezes que fechavam e demoravam certo tempo para voltarem, e quando ocorria, disparavam o crescimento, então fico meio com receio quando ocorre isso de se fecharem.

Vamos ver agora quanto tempo levam para voltar...

----------


## Ruben Miguel

os que tenho tambem acontece, que desparam o crescimento, ora morre parte dele.....andam sempre assim
 :SbOk:

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Olha Ruben Miguel, no caso dos meus, pelo que pude observar, quando estechados assim, o tecido se espalha e quando voltam a abrir, estão mais espalhados ainda. Tanto que no outro quando ocorria, nasciam até em locais sem luz, que foi um dos motivos que acabei não podendo usar várias rochas por estarem tomadas.

Hoje fiz manutenção no nano, com a troca e aproveitei e corrigi as mudas que depois e fixadas o tecido foi queimando e acabo ficando meio feio com parte do esqueleto morto...


Não retiei as mudas porque são pequenas e apenas cobri a parte morta porque o tecido começou a crescer e ficar parecendo uma saia, mostrando que não ia novamente cobrir...

Como fica meio bagunçado depois de mexer, vou coloco as fotos depois, porque não tive tempo de fotografar, espero que não volte a subir senão não terei as mudas porque são pequenas...

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Bom como prometi, as fotos do trabalho chato que é passar a massa na base das mudas tão pequenas e tive que tirar as fotos hoje, ou melhor tive que acender a HQI para tira-las...

Esta estava assim...

Como foi um presente de um amigo e ficou firme a massa, apenas mondei outra para dar um acabamento...
ficou assim agora...


As outras ficaram assim...




Logo a massa pega cor e some a aparência artificial, espero que não morram porque estão começando a pegar cor...

O geral ficou assim...


Como tive que acender a HQi, acabou invertendo e apagou a PL que dá o balanço do branco. Tirei uma foto dele só com a HQI que tem um tom azulado bem suave, e acabo não usando actinicas...



Os star polips estão começando a abrir, parace, e bem em baixo da stuber, já tem alguns pólipos abertos. Vamos ver se abre todo novamente agora.

----------


## Ruben Miguel

nunca usei essa massa, é necessária tanta massa assim para colar  a muda?

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Não Ruben Miguel, não é necessário.

Se observar nas fotos anteriores ela é usada apenas para formar uma base para o desenvolvimento das mudas, inclusive da seriatópora que já está formada e não aparece mais, porque o tecido a recobre totalmente.

O certo seria eu cortar a parte que perdeu o tecido e refazer, para que o mesmo cresce-se e recobrisse a massa. Mas como são muito pequenas eu teria que segurar nelas, e fatalmente esmagando alguns pólipos, o que poderia ocorrer o mesmo problema.

E por serem muito pequenas apenas recobri a parte morta sem tocar nos pólipos, assim caso não ocorra de sentirem, o tecido vai recobrir normalmente a massa e a parte que sobrar, pega em pouco tempo a coloração das rochas e dá o acabamento.

É muito comum o uso de massa epoxi para a formação de bases para acróporas, principalmente como no meu caso que disponho de pouco espaço, é facil moldar de forma a não ter que usar uma rocha que normalmente ficaria desproporcional ao tamanho do aquário.


É um tabalho lento até que um nano principalmente tenha uma aparência natural e a montagem deixe de ser tão facil de s saber como fora feito.

Eu gosto de compartilhar, mas normalmente se mostra o produto final, somente depois de tudo ter tomado forma. Isso porque nos nanos é bem complicado não ficar com aparência artificial no início da montagem.

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Olá a todos...

Os Star Polips começaram a abrir novamente e, como já havia ocorrido no outro aquário a cada vez que se fechavam demorava certo tempo para reabrirem e, maior ficava.
Já é possível ver a projeção de pequenas "orelhas" sendo formadas com pequenas colonias...


Agora novo trabalho de retirar as mudas em pouco tempo...
Ainda estão tímidos, mas por estas semanas devem estar totalmente abertos...

O restante nada mudou, apenas cresceram um pouco os corais... e a Donzela que se junta ao Blenio para morder a mão quando colocada na hora da alimentação e o limpador magnético, coisa absurda  :SbSourire:  

Está assim agora...








É isso. A medida que for evoluindo, coloco mais fotos...

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde a todos

Alguém sabe como anda este projecto?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## CarlosMarques

também estava interessado em saber e ver a evolução desta pequena maravilha  :bompost:  .

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Olá companheiros Carlos e Pedro, conheço o Eliziario e vou tentar falar com ele pelo telemóvel e pedirei a ele para dar notícias do nano de 22 L.

Aguardem!

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Peço desculpas a todos pela demora em atualizar o tópico.

O nano ainda existe, ou melhor nada foi mudado nele, com a exceção do crescimento dos animais, tudo corre normalmente.
Apenas acrescentei uma lãmpada de rosca em tom azul de 14wats para melhorar um pouco porque não tinha actinicas(ainda não tenho mas melhorou).

As montiporas digiitata tenho que ficar podando, as vezes por acidente outras não porque crescem demais e tomariam o nano.

Para verem o que está se tornando as digitatas, o fundo aos poucos está virando um painel vivo... A capricórnis fixada na coluna estava se fundindo com a digitata e retirei o fragmento e ficou a marca, que bom que houve somente esta agressão.



A Válida, assim como a Yonguei que pareciam ir morrer, devido a branquearem a partir da fixação, se recuperaram e a massa epoxi, já se incorporou ao layout...





Esta outra, que não sei o nome, foi a que mais se desenvolveu em pouco tempo de fixada...

Aqui no início...



E como está agora...


Este é um grande lutador, minha galaxea...


Ela era apenas uma pequena muda, caiu dentro do rochedo e ficou cerca de dois meses, aos poucos os animais foram trazendo ela para fora e quando ví que era possível pega-la, fixei. Mesmo depois e tanto tempo não havia morrido e agora começa a se reproduzir, por isso está assim...

Aqui, o resultado da invasão rsss :SbSourire:   a digitata chegou muito perto da pequena muda de Microphitalma e perdeu a guerra, agora a microphitalma, incorpora o esqueleto ao seu crescimento...



Minha seriatópora está bem também apesar de parecer envolvida nas Xênias, mas estas estão a frente e não a tocam...


Os star polips, se restringiram ao espaço abaixo e não se propagaram ao ponto e trazer problemas....


O Geral está assim...







Desculpem mais uma vez a demora...

----------


## CarlosMarques

esse aquario e simplesmente maravilhoso parabens  :tutasla:

----------


## Eduardo Ferreira

que adicionas a agua calcio liquido o nao adicionas nada

----------


## CarlosMarques

Poderias dizer se fazes mudancas e a quantidade que mudas.
Oque adicionas a agua do aquario (calcio magnesio etc)

----------


## Eliziario Alexandrino

Obrigado a todos pelos elogios :Palmas:  

Eduardo, a sua resposta vai coicidir com a do CarlosMarques...

Nada adiciono de suplementos no aquário. Tudo é reposto através das troca parciais apenas. Por isso o crescimento dos corais duros, é lento.

Ele já fez um ano de montado. Neste período coloquei por uma semana apenas Kalkwasser gotejando durante a noite.
Mas apenas pr uma semana, porque os star polips sentiram e para não perde-los, resolvi fazer um parãmetro de colocação distante das aplicações.

O que fiz?...

Preparei várias garrafas de kalk, e deixo guardadas, por 8 meses. Depois uso a água já cristalina para a reposição via gotejamento por uma semana apenas.

Então em Janeiro adiciono a que está guardada e renovo para o próximo período apenas.

Estou vendo se faço um diminuto reator de cálcio, para testar e ver qual será o comportamento do sistema com ele. Mas não posso dizer de parãmetros porque terei que ver os efeitos.

A intenção não é um disparo de crescimento dos corais porque não seria interessante nesta litragem. Mas apenas ver os resultados de uma reposição mais continuada junto aos corais.

As trocas de água, são feitas semanalmente, não como uma rotina, mas como média de troca. A proporção é do sump, porque faço a limpeza deste, juntamente com a manutenção da bomba de recalque.

No restante é limpeza dos vidros mesmo que é normal na nossa vida.

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde




> Então em Janeiro adiciono a que está guardada e renovo para o próximo período apenas.


Estamos em Fevereiro... como vai este nano?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## carlos teodosio

cara esse aqua é um sonho tenho um nano de 72l es só 2 corais a já fico feliz com a evolução. vc não vende mudinha mais barata? mais coral mole! pois não tenho hqi pra manter coral duro. pode ser mudas com 1 ou2 polipos. que seja bem mais em conta. acnodiscus,discossoma,zoanthus,Euphylia. pode ser bem pequena mais que seja bem em conta.

grato por sua atenção!!!!!

----------


## CarlosMarques

este nano ainda funciona.

----------


## CarlosMarques

gostava de saber como esta este nano.
será possível.

----------


## Filipe Lopes

quase 3 anos sem novidades...

----------

